# Youth hunt this weekend!



## kentuckybassman (Oct 30, 2008)

It's that time of the year again when I get to take out my boys for youth season! Just wondering what other states besides mine (Missouri) is going on this month? 
BTW I think I'm more exicited to go than the boys are :shock:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm talking about deer season just incase someone didn't know :wink:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Oct 31, 2008)

youth day was last sat for maine our deer season starta nov 1 will be going out in the morning


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 31, 2008)

Our first youth weekend was 3 weekends ago. We have another in December.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Oct 31, 2008)

looks like there are a few hanging around the hunting area


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 31, 2008)

Here in PA we have youth seasons prior to the regular seasons for the different animals. For small game the youth hunts are the weekend before the regular seasons, same goes for srping gobbler season. There is also a three day youth firearm season during the week long antlerless only early muzzleloader season. For the small game seasons the youth hunters do not need a hunting license, but must have passed the hunter safety course. 

The youth seasons are fairly new, as I had no opportunities such as these when I was still a junior hunter. Which was only seven years ago. While there is less and less land to hunt in the state, the opportunities are growing, which is a good thing =D> 

Good luck on the youth hunt.


----------



## switchback (Nov 2, 2008)

Our youth season and Tennessee's youth hunt's were last weekend.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 2, 2008)

Well we scored one deer (my oldest son and I) and my youngest and I seen four different deer and he didn't feel confident enough to shoot since he didn't have a good shot which I was very proud of him for not going ahead and taking a chance and trying it anyway so we came back empty handed on his trip but all in all it was just a blessing getting to go out with them both and share some good quality time together because they are growing up WAY TOO FAST!!
I will try to post a picture of my oldest boys deer later when I put it in the computer.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 2, 2008)

hardwatergrampa said:


> looks like there are a few hanging around the hunting area


I would say so!! Looks good to me :mrgreen:


----------

